# Trooper First Class Chadwick T. LeCroy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper First Class Chadwick T. LeCroy

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Georgia State Patrol
Georgia*
End of Watch: Monday, December 27, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 38
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* 744
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, December 27, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Trooper Chadwick LeCroy was shot and killed in Atlanta after a short vehicle pursuit.

He had attempted to stop a vehicle with a broken headlight on Bolton Road near James Jackson Parkway. The vehicle fled until it crashed at the intersection of St. Paul Avenue and Hightower Road.

As Trooper LeCroy approached the vehicle the suspect opened fire on him, striking him twice. The subject then stole Trooper LeCroy's patrol car and fled the scene. He was arrested a short distance away by members of the Atlanta Police Department and Cobb County Police Department.

Trooper LeCroy had served with the Georgia State Patrol for two years. He is survived by his wife and two sons.

Agency Contact Information
Georgia State Patrol
Public Information Office
PO Box 1456
Atlanta, GA 30371

Phone: (404) 624-7597

_*Please contact the Georgia State Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper LeCroy.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

RIP Trooper LeCroy...


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Trooper LeCroy


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Trooper.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

RIP Trooper LeCroy.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Tpr.

Some believe that we should not have the death penalty because it will not bring back the deceased. But I argue that it will make certain that the scumbag will not kill again. My condolances your your wife and sons.


----------

